

Baseball stats show June 5th was Ferris Bueller's day off - caixa
http://www.baseballprospectus.com/article.php?articleid=12877

======
mikecarlucci
One of the greatest pieces of baseball detective work ever.

------
alanfalcon
If there was a foul bunt with two strikes then he would have struck out and
not had a chance to hit that two run home run. Unless that particular rule has
been added since 1985.

~~~
tedunangst
Maybe it was miscalled and not really a bunt? The possibility it was the next
batter (considering that some time passed) may be more likely.

According to yahoo answers, of all places, the rule has been in place since
1909.
[http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080723181123AA...](http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080723181123AAVB9Ba)

------
coderdude
For anyone else who is interested, it was a Wednesday.

~~~
viggity
For anyone who is interested or not, it was my 3rd birthday

~~~
dfran02
It was my fourth birthday

~~~
steverb
Lord, I'm old. Don't know when that happened.

------
edtechdev
Inspired me to dig up details of a Braves game I went to on my 21st birthday.
The Braves scored 7 runs in the 9th to tie it. The game ended up going 15
innings for over 4 and a half hours, and needless to say I was pretty drunk
and broke by the end of the game: [http://www.baseball-
reference.com/boxes/ATL/ATL199405100.sht...](http://www.baseball-
reference.com/boxes/ATL/ATL199405100.shtml)

Amazing game, wish I remembered it

------
cafard
I admire his thoroughness.

------
hyperbovine
School's out in June.

~~~
mattheww
Actually, Ferris' high school, Glenbrook North High School [1], is scheduled
to get out on June 9th this year [2]. School calendars usually follow similar
schedules over many years, so it's reasonable to assume that it had a similar
schedule in 1985, making the last scheduled day either June 6th or 13th. Plus,
snow days invariably cause the school year to go a few days longer.

[1] <http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0091042/trivia> [2]
[http://www.glenbrook225.org/north/calendars/Documents/2010_2...](http://www.glenbrook225.org/north/calendars/Documents/2010_2011GBNCalendarFinal.pdf)

~~~
jamesbressi
I will do something very archaic and actually pick up the phone and call the
administration office tomorrow to find out when the last day of school was in
1985, as well as double check to make sure that June 5th was: 1\. a full day
and not a half 2\. that seniors in fact had school that day and whether it was
full or half.

~~~
jamesbressi
UPDATE: contacted the school, submitted a form and should have an answer
within 24 hours but assume it may be sooner than that :)

UPDATE 2: Received contact from a nice woman at the district's Information
Technology Office and she informed me that she sent the request to someone who
can help at "GBN"...

